# Considering an Excavator



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Looking at the purchase of a used mini excavator. Needing to keep the width to a minimum (39" or less). 

Any thoughts on what to look for, cautions, max hours, price, brand, etc.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Looking at the purchase of a used mini excavator. Needing to keep the width to a minimum (39" or less).
> 
> Any thoughts on what to look for, cautions, max hours, price, brand, etc.


Sacrificing any knowledge of cost John, I have run them all and I wouldn't consider anything but a cat...

$0.01-9/10


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a BC 322G that has never given me any problems. I have seen them with 2000+ hrs on them, mine only has a few hundred. It is a strong little unit.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm with Rick -- The 322 is a whole lotta bang for the buck.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I am a Kubota excavator fan. Having been in the excavation industry for a number of years I have had the opportunity to operate a number of different brands. Contrary to the prior post, my opinion is that Cat equipment is vastly overrated, and especially their backhoes and mini excavators, they just don't have the breakout force of other machines which is very noticeable in this country since we deal with a lot of rock. Cat equipment generally uses more fuel than the Asian manufacturers as well.

We have a Kubota KX 121 which is a 9,000 pound plus machine. I am able in perfect conditions to trench up to 270 feet per hour at 30" deep, which I feel is pretty decent for a small machine. We also have a late model Case 580 SM2 backhoe with all the bells and whistles, and we take the mini excavator ahead of the backhoe in every case unless a front end loader is needed.

That being said, Kubota makes the KX 41 which has a retractable undercarriage for narrow applications.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U666A said:


> Sacrificing any knowledge of cost John, I have run them all and I wouldn't consider anything but a cat...
> 
> $0.01-9/10


I did look at a new 301.8 today. Looked pretty good. They also had a Hitachi that had stronger and deeper specs though. Doesn't matter since I think all the new ones will be out of reach.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, yeah, yeah.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> I have a BC 322G that has never given me any problems. I have seen them with 2000+ hrs on them, mine only has a few hundred. It is a strong little unit.


Ummmm......So how about you let me store it for you for a few months?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Ummmm......So how about you let me store it for you for a few months?


If you were a tad closer, you would be welcome to use it for awhile before you invested in one.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> I am a Kubota excavator fan. Having been in the excavation industry for a number of years I have had the opportunity to operate a number of different brands. Contrary to the prior post, my opinion is that Cat equipment is vastly overrated, and especially their backhoes and mini excavators, they just don't have the breakout force of other machines which is very noticeable in this country since we deal with a lot of rock. Cat equipment generally uses more fuel than the Asian manufacturers as well.
> 
> We have a Kubota KX 121 which is a 9,000 pound plus machine. I am able in perfect conditions to trench up to 270 feet per hour at 30" deep, which I feel is pretty decent for a small machine. We also have a late model Case 580 SM2 backhoe with all the bells and whistles, and we take the mini excavator ahead of the backhoe in every case unless a front end loader is needed.
> 
> That being said, Kubota makes the KX 41 which has a retractable undercarriage for narrow applications.


Thanks for the info. As I said, cost (initial/maint/fuel/etc) were all things I would know nothing of.

I only recommend them for comfort and user friendliness..

Good luck John. Hope this large decision finds you well!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Whatever you buy, be sure there is a dealer nearby, that appears to be solvent. 

Visit them, talk to the parts counterpeople, and make sure they stock a decent amount of parts for it.


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

We have a small Bobcat, can never remember the number, its 38" wide. It's great for water service replacements. It can be a bit under powered at times, but that is actually helpful when digging around electric. The only thing I don't really like about it is if you need to change a hose, you literally have to take apart half the damn cab. I'm also a big fan of Takeuchi, but haven't used their mini's. Their mid-sized are nice and powerful and smooth. Also much easier to work on.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I can dig through a solid iron ore bolder with my 322 like it was butter, like butter I tell you.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> I can dig through a solid iron ore bolder with my 322 like it was butter, like butter I tell you.


Thanks Rodney!


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> I can dig through a solid iron ore bolder with my 322 like it was butter, like butter I tell you.


i wish i could say the same about ours, but cant


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I may be exaggerating a wee bit, but it will handle anything in it's weight class.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ball park on a new Case was $22K. I think the Hitachi will come in under that. The new version of the BC 322 is now a 324 and is in the low $30K's.

IF I actually buy one, it'll just have to be the bargain on a used one I happen across. Otherwise we'll just rent one. I don't have enough of a need to drop that kind of money on a new one.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I like my Dig It, I can take the drive wheels off and put casters on so I can push through a 36" wide opening. Dig down 9' with a 2' reach using a 24" bucket and have a 36" backfill blade. Oh and I do not need a trailer.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Kubota or John Deere 27c if you getting a mini excavator. Case if your wanting a backhoe. I'd get a Kubota. There cheaper and we have alot of dealers around OKC that work on them.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I like my Dig It, I can take the drive wheels off and put casters on so I can push through a 36" wide opening. Dig down 9' with a 2' reach using a 24" bucket and have a 36" backfill blade. Oh and I do not need a trailer.


SewerRatz, that is a bad ass unit! I have never seen such a thing.

Other than being versatile due to it's portability, how's the power? The controls? How old is that?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

U666A said:


> SewerRatz, that is a bad ass unit! I have never seen such a thing.
> 
> Other than being versatile due to it's portability, how's the power? The controls? How old is that?


 That one is not mine, my unit is 10 years old, it has 5200LBs of break out force. Controls are just like most other excavators.

Give you an example of power, I split the 24" bucket trying to dig out a 100 year old root ball.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Bobcat is the only way to go imo. My 331E is more machine than I ever need to dig water services and sewer laterals. Their xchange system is great. I have the hydraulic breaker and the plate compacter for it. Saves tons of time and there are bobcat dealers everywhere and the attachments hook right up to my S185 skid loader too!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Here you go John it is only $2,999.99, where you ask, why at a Harbor Freight near you. :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

http://youtu.be/5qkQMkz5zIM

Coin operated to keep cost down.


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

Iv'e use many, Kubota, Case, JD, Bobcat, Takeuchi... but, to me, the Komatsu have moore a$$, seemed to dig faster, better, more power.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I've used kobelco minis more than once, plenty of power.


----------



## stc (Sep 17, 2011)

Make sure before you make your purchase you take into consideration the depths at which you will be digging. I currently own a 305 cat. I can reach depths of 12' with it. And its 6.5' wide. It's the same width as the next machine smaller but gives another foot of dig depth. And remember you can also gain a little depth by benching the machine down in the ground if you have the room. Whatever machine you decide on just make sure to think about the area you work in and the depths of the mains there. Cause if you have to dig up the y at the main and your machine can't get the depth it will be a real pain.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

I would advise getting the most powerful machine your budget allows, nothing sucks worse than using an underpowered machine


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sikxsevn said:


> I would advise getting the most powerful machine your budget allows...





stc said:


> Make sure before you make your purchase you take into consideration the depths at which you will be digging...


Thanks for the tips.

Unfortunately it's going to be a bit of a balancing act. I also have to factor in access. We do have a lot of hard pan clay and mains that are 15'+ deep. Problem is we hardly ever have anywhere to put the dirt, much less the tractor. That is, if you can actually get the machine behind the house. That's one of the reasons we use pipe bursting as much as possible.

Most of the time we'll get what we need at around 5' or less on the service lines and 8' or less at the main.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Cat equipment generally uses more fuel than the Asian manufacturers well 

I agree they used twice the fuel .


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

waldrop said:


> Cat equipment generally uses more fuel than the Asian manufacturers well
> 
> I agree they used twice the fuel .


Cat ad John Deere deliver far less bang for your buck than the Asian equipment, both in initial cost and operating cost.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I have found that kubota is the best foreign machine, a ton of breakout force in clay. We have a ton of hard packed clay here as well. I have a bobcat 331E and have never had a problem plus they have a ton of attachments with their x-change system and they all bolt up to their skid leaders as well.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

2006 Kubota U15 - Zero tail swing - 39" minimum width - 7'7" max depth

800 hours
Fairly tight.
No leaks.
One owner, selling to buy a bigger machine.
Fan belt squeals a bit when starting.
No trailer.
Cosmetically average, not beat up, not like new.
Needs tracks.

What would you pay?


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> 2006 Kubota U15 - Zero tail swing - 39" minimum width - 7'7" max depth
> 
> 800 hours
> Fairly tight.
> ...


I wouldn't consider a machine with that many hours unless I had the chance to operate it. Without being able to see what kind of condition the machine is in, I would say pass. But if it still looks brand new, clean, with no dents or scratches, odds are the machine was well taken care of. Also, take a very close look at the tracks if it is a rubber track machine, we had to put new tracks on our Bobcat 323 and it cost us a little over $1000 per side. 

If there is any kind of slop in the controls, boom, bucket, or so forth, or if it has creaking, leaking, or sagging hydraulics, I would pass

Also, I'm not sure how claiming the depreciation on a used machine works, you may want to check into your tax laws. 

Buying a used machine may end up being just as expensive as buying new once you factor in repairs and tax writeoffs(if any)

Just something to consider


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Sik.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Made the move. She Ain't new or huge but she sure beats a shovel.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

How bout a tractor with a back-hoe attachment? Would that suit your needs?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

John, don't do what I did and tear the arse end off your trailer. I put some stands under the frame now.

I bought a dove tailed car hauler with a metal floor this time.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> John, don't do what I did and tear the arse end off your trailer. I put some stands under the frame now.
> 
> I bought a dove tailed car hauler with a metal floor this time.


I knew a guy that left his ramps down on his trailer and drove off, made ALOT of sparks lol


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Ur best bet next cpl jobs that come up.... Rent differnt ones n see wat u like ask around about them we always rentd n the kubotas we always liked but rent n play see what u like dont like kik the **** ouutta them


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice. I might come over for some more coffee now:laughing:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats! Looks good and I'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice mini there....
It should make you some $$$$ :thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

New dentures!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Damn!!


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

You should be able to find the pipe with those dentures...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> You should be able to find the pipe with those dentures...


And any other burried service.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

John's going medieval on digging. All out no quarters attack.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> Damn!!


Exactly what I thought....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Got the ramps mounted. Next step is the stands. Probably just going to add legs under the ramps.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Avoid a cat they burn to much fuel compared to a komatsu or kobuta


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

waldrop said:


> Avoid a cat they burn to much fuel compared to a komatsu or kobuta


No worries, man. What you see is what he bought.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

John, hadn't seen the pics of the new teeth before today, look good, nice and agressive if they are good quality and stay sharp. Honestly, though, if I were you I would keep a set of standard chisel point teeth on hand just in case you have to go digging for something you don't want to tear up. Or, use the old teeth you took off and weld a piece of cutting edge to them to make a smooth edge. 

Unless you are really in love with your shovel.

JMHO.


----------

